# [SOLVED] Plugging battery in/out - acpi INT3400:00: Unsupported event

## adamk90

I have upgraded to the latest kernel (4.14.13) and since then, plugging in and out the battery results in this error message in DMESG:

```
[ 6011.098938] acpi INT3400:00: Unsupported event [0x86]
```

KDE GUI interface changes from uncharging to charing so it can read it out properly from /sys, but laptop_mode only changes state if i restart it.

Any ideas how to solve this?Last edited by adamk90 on Tue Jan 16, 2018 9:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blopsalot

 *adamk90 wrote:*   

> I have upgraded to the latest kernel (4.14.13) and since then, plugging in and out the battery results in this error message in DMESG:
> 
> ```
> [ 6011.098938] acpi INT3400:00: Unsupported event [0x86]
> ```
> ...

 

Most likely bug in kernel for 4.14, here's the patch.

https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/38e44da591303d08b0d965a033e11ade284999d0

----------

## adamk90

I'm not that experienced, how can i apply this patch?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *adamk90 wrote:*   

> I'm not that experienced, how can i apply this patch?

 

You can use /etc/portage/patches (here raw patch to download)

----------

## adamk90

Hunk failed.. i guess the file in 4.14.13 does not look like the patched one

----------

## adamk90

Yep, as far as i can see in linux-4.14 sources, these modifications are already included (as well as others, because line numbers dont exactly match)

----------

## blopsalot

 *adamk90 wrote:*   

> Yep, as far as i can see in linux-4.14 sources, these modifications are already included (as well as others, because line numbers dont exactly match)

 

Sorry, I should have looked closer.

here's a related patch, so maybe the error in dmesg is only coincidental?

https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/10156067/

what does acpi_listen show when you plug/unplug?

----------

## adamk90

This event occurs every plug in / plug out, but yes, the real problem seems independent of this (the patch doesnt seem to do anything useful with the event either:)

thanks!

----------

## blopsalot

 *adamk90 wrote:*   

> This event occurs every plug in / plug out, but yes, the real problem seems independent of this (the patch doesnt seem to do anything useful with the event either:)
> 
> thanks!

 

Sorry let me clarify, the 2nd patch I just posted only silences that error, so I assume it has no impact on functionality. run acpi_listen as root and plug/unplug, post what it shows.

edit: does KDE even support/need LMT? have you tried kde-plasma/powerdevil?

edit2: what was solution? lol

----------

## adamk90

Yep, i have not even applied it. I have powerdevil, but like lmt more, so im using only lmt. I tagged the question solved as the "bug" is not a bug at all, so i guess i should open another post if i found something useful to begin with.

acpi_listen correctly identifies the first plugging out, but then when i plug it back, nothing happens and neither plugging out again has any effect

----------

## blopsalot

 *adamk90 wrote:*   

> Yep, i have not even applied it. I have powerdevil, but like lmt more, so im using only lmt. I tagged the question solved as the "bug" is not a bug at all, so i guess i should open another post if i found something useful to begin with.
> 
> acpi_listen correctly identifies the first plugging out, but then when i plug it back, nothing happens and neither plugging out again has any effect

 

....ok, if acpid is not working, nothing else will.

edit: i am not familar with KDE, but are you sure it's not grabbing the event before acpid has a chance, breaking lmt?

----------

## adamk90

Its even stranger.. after some minutes and several plug ins and outs, the events started to flow.. all of them..

edit: if i plug it out again, then events are hanging again

----------

## blopsalot

 *adamk90 wrote:*   

> Its even stranger.. after some minutes and several plug ins and outs, the events started to flow.. all of them..

 

i'm pretty sure kde's power management needs to be fully disabled if u want acpid/lmt to work correctly.

----------

## adamk90

it has worked before.. dunno what messed it up.. i give it a try and unmerge powerdevil

----------

